# New Coolers & Now Storage Boxes



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Lots of new in Coolerville: 

Our new Outfitter line is seeing record sales. The quality fit and finish has been awesome. They have fully recessed latches, tie downs and locking ability. The sandstone finish also looks great in person.

While our shipping options are pretty inexpensive we are also happy to take your cooler to any of the local Flagstaff outfitters you may be working with.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

*storage boxes?*

Um, so where are these storage boxes?


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

They are on our website under Custom Gear. We posted one size to start but we have a few other sizes in the works. 










Any Color as long as it's Gray for now.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Is the storage box a dry box...as in submersible?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, thanks Canyon. 
are the dimensions you have on your site for this length, width, height? 
I can't tell from the pics, but it looks like it's wider than 14" ?


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Storage box looks cool. Let us/me know when you get a 18-19" wide by 14-16" deep one.


----------



## drhughjorgen (Jun 15, 2007)

20" is to tall for most of the people I raft with. Are you going to make an 18" tall? Also I bought one of your 22qt and first of all the strap will not stay on, You have a problem with the buckle. Second there is no way to tie it down because of the small side hole the strape fits into.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I am disappointed not to see the hanging latches around the cooler. I drop my cooler (Galaxy) into a bay and it sits firmly on the cross bars. The locks are over the overhang which allows me to use the cooler easily while it rests on the cross bars. Are there any plans to add the hanging latches on the Canyon coolers on the front and back?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kazak4x4 said:


> I am disappointed not to see the hanging latches around the cooler. I drop my cooler (Galaxy) into a bay and it sits firmly on the cross bars. The locks are over the overhang which allows me to use the cooler easily while it rests on the cross bars. Are there any plans to add the hanging latches on the Canyon coolers on the front and back?


I agree. This was a selling point for me to buy Canyon's 128qt cooler.
Jason also recommended and sold me footman loops to rivet into the face of the overhang so I can just use 12" straps to tie my cooler in.

I think that new cooler looks nice..but I much prefer the older version I already bought from them.


----------

